# All in one log MM U2-UFO build



## pantherx12 (Jul 26, 2012)

First up we have the bare case it's self. Thanks to Scaminatrix for the great deal and helping me build the case.






These are the parts I'm using for now, my intention is to sell the GPU/CPU/MOBO and other major components but keep the case/cooling








This build was my first time using a removable tray and it's awesome. This should be a standard feature in all cases.




Getting the water cooling fitted, I need to make a another fan mounting bracket for the rad so I can double up on fans: ]












Fans n grills! I've had these grills sat around since my Sunbeam Transformer casemod a few years back, I just cleaned the paint off.




Almost Done, missing a set of molex cables in this shot so 4 fans and the fan controller are out of action, just was eager to see it running : ]




Here come the close ups, this is my rad it's an old Cooling King 85mm thick all copper type (100mm including it's shroud)
I would love to tell you about it's performance but I need another decent radiator to compare it to.




Top shot, believe it or not I have actually tidied the cables in here, but with no where to hide them they end up looking a mess anyway. Might buy some plastic tubing to help conceal the mess.




Close up of the fans, framing is a bit messed up but I like this picture, focus is nice! 




Lil window for checking out motherboard, also note the hideous blue fan eventually that will be replaced by something non led.









And the "Finished" case, again I don't intend on keeping these fans, I'd prefer to fill it with Deltas and have them at 1000-1200rpm for 24/7 use.






And so that's my pc at the moment, I expect to be enjoying it for another month or so unless I find a job in that time. :]


----------



## 432 (Jul 27, 2012)

it's nice, i think you can paint green fans to red like others.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 27, 2012)

432 said:


> it's nice, i think you can paint green fans to red like others.



Cheers this is just the fans I had laying around, when I build a system into this case properly I'll likely use all matching fans. Either White NZXT 9 blade fans or have lots of 38mm Delta fans


----------



## t_ski (Jul 27, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> ...or have lots of 38mm Delta fans



It might either take off, start moving around on your desk on its own, or just suck in the contents of your smoke tray...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 27, 2012)

sub!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> It might either take off, start moving around on your desk on its own, or just suck in the contents of your smoke tray...



Didn't even spot that until you mentioned 

Good work so far man, subbed. Glad to see something decent being done with it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 13, 2012)

just realised i subbed a finshed worklog


----------



## natr0n (Aug 13, 2012)

It's cute how you put little spare heatsinks on northbridge.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 13, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> just realised i subbed a finshed worklog



I'm holding out on the hope he gets a job soon  moar hardware!



natr0n said:


> It's cute how you put little spare heatsinks on northbridge.



Panther's the heatsink man; I'm waiting for him to hook up a car radiator in his rig  it's gonna come soon, we all know it!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 13, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> just realised i subbed a finshed worklog



Well it's kinda finished, when I get another job I'll be changing all the hardware inside : ]



natr0n said:


> It's cute how you put little spare heatsinks on northbridge.



Runs hot as hell ( hot enough to burn flesh) without those heatsinks  With them it's a far more tolerable flesh burning 



scaminatrix said:


> I'm holding out on the hope he gets a job soon  moar hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> Panther's the heatsink man; I'm waiting for him to hook up a car radiator in his rig  it's gonna come soon, we all know it!!



OOOhhh just you wait scam


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2012)

ooooooh no you didnt

one of my fav cases 

must....resist the sub

couldnt

subbed!


----------

